
Colorado hospital: experimental, 'promising' coronavirus treatment - garraeth
https://abcnews.go.com/Health/colorado-hospital-calling-donors-experimental-promising-coronavirus-treatment/story?id=69951910
======
samizdis
As per:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22803769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22803769)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22732801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22732801)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22804429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22804429)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22802281](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22802281)

------
WheelsAtLarge
Interesting how people forget about treatments that have worked in the past.
As a kid, I remember watching at least 1 old movie where the plot developed
around the idea that they had to find the 1 person whose blood plasma held the
cure to a disease that the person had overcome. I wish I could remember the
name. But this is an old idea. The big problem is that it's hard to scale and
it's not 100% curative. But it's definitely better than nothing.

